# Neon fungus



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Four of my neons have some kind of white stuff on their tails, one of them has two little tufts on his side and one on his mouth. Been like that since I got them.

I assume it's some kind of fungus. I have tried to treat it "naturally" with pimafix and melafix over a week but haven't seen any improvement (although it doesn't seem to be getting worse or spreading to the other fish, no problems at all with my rasboras).

I'm looking at anti-fungal products and they all seem to contain malachite green - I'd really rather avoid turning my whole tank green for a week and more while I treat them. I already have multi-cure which has the same ingredient.

I think it would be best to treat the affected ones in an isolation tank (won't be easy getting them out, that's for sure). Do you think I should order an anti-fungus medication or just use my multi-cure?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

The second pic looks more like fin rot to me. There may be some fungal growth on the tail though that could be secondary to fin rot. Were the Neons in a tank with something nippy at the store? Looks like something has been chewing on their fins.

On the other fish, I can't really see any cottony growth, but you would know better than me, since you see the fish daily.

If you can find Jungle Fungus eliminator, it worked nicely curing severe fin rot/damage on a betta I had once. Its supposed to work on fungus as well. It may be a little expensive (it is over here) and will turn the water yellow, but it works very well IME.

If Melafix and Pimafix aren't working, using something stronger would be the next step. Having green water for a week or 2 is just part of the treatment. It will clear up afterwards if you do a large water change and put some carbon in the filter.

Keep the water clean, as that helps with healing of the fin rot. 

I suspect that the symptoms may be from a disease called Columnaris. That article describes symptoms such as mouth fungus, fin rot, and white fungus spots on fins and body. They suggest malachite green as treatment. Flexibacter columnaris is actually a bacteria, so you'll definitely want some type of anti-bacterial treatment if you think your fish may have this.

Here is another article: http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/disease/freshwater/columnaris.html. They suggest a medicated food for treatment....one that contains oxytetracycline. Jungle Anti-bacterial food is also a good one although it doesn't contain oxytetracycline. Sulfa based meds are also recommended for Columnaris.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Am treating with multi-cure, half dose which was recommended for tetras. I hope it fixes the problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck! Hopefully that will help.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Doesn't seem to be doing anything. So far the one with the cottony tufts on his side isn't showing any change.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

You are dealing with flexibactor columnaris if the fish has white tufts on its mouth.
Causes of columnaris are bad water quality, stress, temp flutations, overstocked.
Treatment for columnaris in the united states is maracyn one and two.
Uk myxazin by waterlife, and pimafix.


----------

